# UK->US - Tax Returns?



## jsstevo (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi all,

Trying to work out what tax returns, if any, I need to be filing in the US and when.

I am working out in Dallas on an L1 Visa (intercompany trf) and still being paid in GBP into my UK bank account by my UK company.

I moved to Dallas in November 2009 and have returned to the UK a couple of times since for holidays. I'm due to ruturn to the UK full time on 9th June 2010which will take me up to 181 days of working in the US (including travel days and weekends).

I have a letter from HM Revenue stating that I will still be paying UK taxes as I wont be away for a full UK tax year and under a Double Taxation rule I wont be expected to pay US taxes. This is great but do I need to file any US Return for 2009 and will I be expected to file any US Return for 2010 when I leave.

Next question, if I stay on over here a bit longer, say till August 2010, will this make a difference to the Tax Returns I have to file?

Any help or guidence in the correct direction will be very welcome.


----------

